# October 2018 Exam Authorizations



## txjennah PE (Oct 10, 2018)

I just received my exam authorization! Can't say I'm a huge fan of the facility they selected, but not like they were looking for my approval 

I am thankful that they had the foresight to tell us about stairs.  I remember back in October 2017, no one warned us we were going to be taking all of our materials downstairs.  Someone dropped her entire crate down the stairs, I felt really bad for her.

I feel like it's starting to get real!!!


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 10, 2018)

It was freezing cold last year at the Will Rogers Center. It was so cold, I barely filled in the answer sheets.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 10, 2018)

KOKOMO777 said:


> It was freezing cold last year at the Will Rogers Center. It was so cold, I barely filled in the answer sheets.


Oh noooo that sucks.  My husband has a sweater that I usually steal around this time of year.  I plan on bring that with me to my testing center, just in case.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2018)

It's. About. To Go. DOWN!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 11, 2018)

T-minus 361 hours


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 11, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> T-minus 361 hours


Shit, when you put it that way.... uke:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm here to help 

358 hours


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 11, 2018)

@txjennah...you got this !.. good luck to you !!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 11, 2018)

@txjennah yeah you'll be fine. You end up doing EET?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 11, 2018)

CivilGuy00 said:


> @txjennah yeah you'll be fine. You end up doing EET?


Thanks.  I did.  I'm doing environmental but was so weak in water that I did the water depth. It's been a huge help.


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 11, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Thanks.  I did.  I'm doing environmental but was so weak in water that I did the water depth. It's been a huge help.


Good! IMO, it will get you over the passing score this time!

Good luck and be ready for some trolling shortly after


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 11, 2018)

CivilGuy00 said:


> Good! IMO, it will get you over the passing score this time!
> 
> Good luck and be ready for some trolling shortly after


Thank you! That is my hope!  Haha I am ready for the trolling!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2018)

And spamming!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 11, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Haha I am ready for the trolling!


To give or receive?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 11, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> To give or receive?


Haha. To receive.  I find it fun, but I don't think I have it in me to do it to someone else. Actually, let's face it, I just don't have the photoshop skillz for some of the troll posts.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Traveling down stairs with all those books sucks!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 12, 2018)

who wants to get a tattoo when we pass!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Hahah yayyy let's DO IT.


----------



## Violator (Oct 12, 2018)

down!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 13, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Thanks.  I did.  I'm doing environmental but was so weak in water that I did the water depth. It's been a huge help.


You got this. Come exam day...









vee043324 said:


> who wants to get a tattoo when we pass!!!


"Drunk ideas by Vee". :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 15, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I find it fun, but I don't think I have it in me to do it to someone else.


Yeah, I felt the same way too before I passed. That didn't last too long.

You and @vee043324 will know what I'm saying in May 2019.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 15, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I felt the same way too before I passed. That didn't last too long.
> 
> You and @vee043324 will know what I'm saying in May 2019.


I sure hope so.  I was feeling pretty good about the exam until this weekend, now I am not feeling great about my chances of passing.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 15, 2018)

@txjennah you've been through this before, so you know what to expect. You will get it this time!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 15, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> @txjennah you've been through this before, so you know what to expect. You will get it this time!


Thank you @leggo PE!!


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Oct 16, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Thank you @leggo PE!!


Yea don't get in your head about it this time. Like leggo said, you know what to expect, you have EET resources. Just take it one problem at a time. From low hanging fruit to the stupid ones you're going to guess on anyway   !


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 16, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I sure hope so.  I was feeling pretty good about the exam until this weekend, now I am not feeling great about my chances of passing.


I felt that way about my passing attempt also.  You got this!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 16, 2018)

The best of luck to all those taking the exam next week.

Remember to be 100% focused - it's "Mind over Matter."

Get a good night's rest, arrive at least two hours before the test and find a quiet place to meditate.  Visualize getting that Email about 5 weeks later, logging into your NCEES account and seeing *Result: Pass* (see below).


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 16, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Visualize getting that Email about 5 weeks later, logging into your NCEES account and seeing *Result: Pass*


LOL, five weeks if they're lucky!

p.s. Trolling can be fun, you're gonna love it next spring.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 16, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> LOL, five weeks if they're lucky!
> 
> p.s. Trolling can be fun, you're gonna love it next spring.


I was trying to be 'nice.'

I just checked, and in my case it was 5 weeks and 6 days - which I believe was the same for the vast majority of those who took the April (Friday the) 13th exam.

Then it took another 8 weeks and 6 days before New York State registered me and assigned a license number :facepalm:


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 16, 2018)

CivilGuy00 said:


> Yea don't get in your head about it this time. Like leggo said, you know what to expect, you have EET resources. Just take it one problem at a time. From low hanging fruit to the stupid ones you're going to guess on anyway   !






vhab49_PE said:


> I felt that way about my passing attempt also.  You got this!






NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> The best of luck to all those taking the exam next week.
> 
> Remember to be 100% focused - it's "Mind over Matter."
> 
> ...


Can't thank you all enough for the encouragement! I woke up this morning feeling motivated! I put in the time, now it's time to focus on the prize.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 16, 2018)

Where is every taking their PE exam? Mine will be in Ft. Worth, Texas.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 16, 2018)

vee043324 said:


>


Dont forget your White Paw... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 16, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> The best of luck to all those taking the exam next week.
> 
> Remember to be 100% focused - it's "Mind over Matter."
> 
> ...


I do the visualization literally every night.


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mr. Zane said:


> Dont forget your White Claw... arty-smiley-048:


fixt


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

@NY-Computer-Engineer ty for posting the actual image  All of you are so nice ugh


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tattoos and white claw for everyone when me and @txjennah pass!! Let’s goooo


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

For real though had a small mental breakdown today and this thread saved me.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Oct 16, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> The best of luck to all those taking the exam next week.
> 
> Remember to be 100% focused - it's "Mind over Matter."
> 
> ...


Some say @NY-Computer-Engineer still sees the green "Pass" mark every night in his sleep. Wait a minute..no not him..right.. that's me. The green mark titillates me


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 17, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> @NY-Computer-Engineer ty for posting the actual image  All of you are so nice ugh


You are very welcome.  I found that seeing that was one of the most exhilarating moments in my life.

Now I just need something a little more than a 'pat on the back' from my employer


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 17, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Some say @NY-Computer-Engineer still sees the green "Pass" mark every night in his sleep. Wait a minute..no not him..right.. that's me. The green mark titillates me


Actually - I think I do.

I still remember calling over a couple of my 'trusted' co-workers to look at my computer screen and verify that I wasn't seeing a mirage.  One of them did a screen refresh on my computer before he would confirm, wondering if maybe the FE green "Passed" note wasn't being screwed up by the computer video card.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 18, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> who wants to get a tattoo when we pass!!!


Sounds good to me. My half-sleeve ain’t gonna finish itself!

Thank goodness the old testing site where I went the last two attempts went out of business late last year. Now the exam site is at this brand new hotel/conference centre... New locale, which means there’s no aura of failure in the air!

For the first time takers, and repeats: Go out there, knock it out, and get that big green PASS!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Sounds good to me. My half-sleeve ain’t gonna finish itself!
> 
> Thank goodness the old testing site where I went the last two attempts went out of business late last year. Now the exam site is at this brand new hotel/conference centre... New locale, which means there’s no aura of failure in the air!
> 
> For the first time takers, and repeats: Go out there, knock it out, and get that big green PASS!


Ugh jealous. I have to go to the same site and the last time I went (attempt #2) I even had the same proctors.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> I have to go to the same site and the last time I went (attempt #2) I even had the same proctors.


Did any of them recognize you?


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did any of them recognize you?


I doubt it. I think it would be very arrogant to assume that they did. it's obviously easy for me to remember 5 proctors but not so easy for them to remember 100+ exam takers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 25, 2018)

Relax, everyone, I got this...


----------

